# New server - is everything working right?



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I moved the forums to a new server, and want to make sure everything is working correctly.  Please let me know here if there are any problems!

As long as everything is going well, I'll gradually add back the features that I have turned off in the past few days. 

Mike


----------



## Joelline

Only one minor problem: I lost the last post I wrote about 5 minutes before the midnight deadline, but since it was not a long or especially significant one, I really don't mind. Everything else seems fine.


Edit:  just in case it matters, I posted a reply to this thread: 
I suggest that you were feeling over-tired BY mimi2 in the English-Only Forum.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry Joelline   But I swear that I didn't turn off the board till 12:00 sharp!

I'm still a little scared that I haven't heard of any problems yet. 

Mike


----------



## Jana337

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Sorry Joelline   But I swear that I didn't turn off the board till 12:00 sharp!
> 
> I'm still a little scared that I haven't heard of any problems yet.
> 
> Mike


Mike, I tested all I could. You deserve a good night's sleep - thank you very much. 

Jana


----------



## la reine victoria

Hello Mike!  Isle of Wight, UK, calling.

No problems to report here.  

Thanks for everything.


Best wishes,

La Reine V


----------



## timpeac

It's all super-duper and zippy fast. Great!


----------



## DDT

timpeac said:
			
		

> It's all super-duper and zippy fast. Great!



Same here in France  

DDT


----------



## Saoul

And in Italy, too!


----------



## timpeac

I suppose the big test will be when the Americans wake up too and we're all connected...


----------



## Bienvenidos

Americans are awake 

Everything looks fine to me. Search is working. I'm assuming the Who's Online list was just taken away because it was not necessary (that's the only thing I can't see on the main forum index page). Great work, and thank you again, Mike!  I'm glad to have my search feature back. 

*Bien*


----------



## jester.

Here in Germany everything works fine as well.

Good job.


----------



## elroy

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> I'm assuming the Who's Online list was just taken away because it was not necessary (that's the only thing I can't see on the main forum index page).


Awake bright and early, huh? 

"Who's Online" is still available through "Quick Links."


----------



## lsp

Everything is great over here, Mike. Thanks. And I love this new quick in-page edit function.


----------



## cuchuflete

timpeac said:
			
		

> I suppose the big test will be when the Americans wake up too and we're all connected...


When the Americans wake up....mmmm sounds like a great topic for the Cultural Discussions forum...

Thanks Mike,
Ahhnolt is performing well.
With your good help, he got his dates straightened out.
cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

So far so good with the new server.  Hopefully it will still look good in another hour or two.

Elroy and Cuchflete - you guys get up _that_ early?  Elroy must still be up from the night before.


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> When the Americans wake up....mmmm sounds like a great topic for the Cultural Discussions forum...
> 
> Thanks Mike,
> Ahhnolt is performing well.
> With your good help, he got his dates straightened out.
> cuchu


Oh when I said "when Americans wake up and we're all connected" I only met in a superficial "divided by one language and bemused by each other's culture" kind of connected...

Things still fast here.


----------



## cuchuflete

Tim,
Your "When Americans wake up...." made me think of the
story of a "Western" journalist asking Gandhi what he thought of Western Culture.  Mahatma replied, "That would be a very good idea."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Awake bright and early, huh?
> 
> "Who's Online" is still available through "Quick Links."


 
I assume Bien was referring to the Who's online list in the "Forum Home", and not to the separate Who's online page. After all, everything works well here.


----------



## KittyCatty

Hi, actually I'm finding things are really slow for me right now. I don't know whether it's just my PC but changing pages, posting and things like that on WR is taking ages. Sorry I can't describe it as 'zippy fast' for me!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi KittyCatty,
It's super fast for me right now.  It may not be the forum or your PC.  Last night I was doing some testing for Mike with the new server, and it was slow.   I traced the network connection to the server, and found that the problem was with the telephone/communications network.  That may be slowing things for you.


----------



## KittyCatty

Thanks, cuchuflete. I've got a broadband connection though, it's with AOL. I don't think it's the PC because it was OK on another site. I think I'll try again later and see how it goes, because it doesn't look like many other people are having the same problem.


----------



## timpeac

KittyCatty said:
			
		

> Thanks, cuchuflete. I've got a broadband connection though, it's with AOL. I don't think it's the PC because it was OK on another site. I think I'll try again later and see how it goes, because it doesn't look like many other people are having the same problem.


I've got broadband, but with NTL and mine is like grease lightning at the moment


----------



## cuchuflete

I too have broadband, but that's just an indication of maximum bandwidth.  When all the intermediary servers between me and
WR's server are overloaded, and running at less than their own rated capacity, things slow down.

Imagine a national motorway with 4 lanes in each direction.  In theory, you can drive very fast, give that much road capacity.
However, when the road is crowded with cars (or messages in the case of the internet), you have to slow down.


----------



## KittyCatty

I think I understand. I wonder if anyone else with AOL is having the same problem. I think it's just circumstantial, rather than specifically something with WR. It's certainly not like lightning here, but it's OK. Thanks for the replies, you're very helpful.


----------



## la reine victoria

Everything still tickety boo on the I.O.W.!


View attachment 2763



LRV


----------



## panjandrum

Yep - we're Bouncing in Belfast.
All facilities restored and magically fast.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bouncing in Belfast? Hmmmmmmm...not so sure all _facilities_ are in tip-top condition...but WR is.

Snappy in Sheepscott


----------



## la reine victoria

This is getting to sound like a communications check for the forthcoming comedy event, "The Eurovision Song Contest"!  





LRV


----------



## geve

Good job Mike! The forum seems to be running smoothly in Froggyland too. Oops, DDT already reported for France. But anyway, my fingers say thank you -they were getting sore from all that clicking to go from one place to another... glad to see the various forum features happily restored!


----------



## blue-eyes

Everything's fine in Southern Spain....(hot, too)
saludos@todos


----------



## anangelaway

Everything is working brilliantly for me in CR. Well done !


----------



## elmoch

Everything OK in SW of Spain,  even with narrowband. But, who cares?


----------



## danielfranco

Soundcheck... one, two, three... Everything up and running with a DSL connection out here next to Cow Town. Thank you.


----------



## belén

One of the Balearic islands reporting, the server hasn't sunk when crossing the Mediterranean, good, fast and no complains from here.

B


----------



## alc112

Hi!!
How are you?
sometime ago I wrote in a thread you posted a problem I always have when I enter to the index forum.
Now with this new server I have not got that problem anymore but the pages still don't refresh normally.

Thank you very much!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I'm quite happy with this new server.  It has been doing well overall. 

Hi alc. If you have a page refresh problem that is unrelated to the new server, you can open a new thread asking if anybody else has the same problem (and give a few more details).

Mike


----------



## Robinvn

In Belgium everything is running smoothly, it's just the rss feed that hasn't been working for a week or so... Anyway, since nobody mentioned it, I doubt if it has to do with the new server?


----------



## heidita

I am glad to have the forum search back. I thought my computer went crazy. 

Everything working fine in Madrd!

I like the new edit method.


----------



## mkellogg

Robin,

Sorry!  This is the first I've heard about anybody actually using the RSS feed.  Since it causes extra load on the server (more a problem with the last server) and I didn't know of anyone using it, I decided to stop it.   I might bring it back when it is more useful - ie. you can get an RSS feed for an individual thread or the French forum for example.

Mike


----------



## zebedee

Excuse my ignorance, but what's an RSS feed?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Zeb,

Here's the not too informative vB explanation:

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=RSS&match=all&titlesonly=0

and here is better information from wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS_(protocol)


----------



## Robinvn

No problem, Mike, it's just that I thought that I should warn. 
I used it but I don't really miss it. Thanks for your attention!


----------



## sammie4

I have had computer lockups almost everytime that I post and expecially if _I make a correction to a post(How did I get in this italicized form all of a sudden?)  

If I just use the dictionary there has not been a problem.

I am using Mozilla.


_


----------



## cherine

sammie4 said:
			
		

> and expecially if _I make a correction to a post(How did I get in this italicized form all of a sudden?) _


I can't help you about the lockup, but the "italization" could have happened when you wrote *I* (I make a correction...) and pressed ctrl+I instead -or with, or after- shift+I


----------



## xymox

Hi!

A little bit slower here in Spain and New Posts are not always available according to the time of day (must be solar interference! ). 

Otherwise, all is well! Thanks!!


----------



## sammie4

Tratare a escribir y hacer coreccions.  Despues mire a mi _reply_ privio me doy cuenta que posible he tocado el (I) arriba este espacio. (_coreccion ejamplo)_


----------



## sammie4

Right now I can't go back past my correction.  I can go forward but not back.  

Another correction;_ I am possibly using the correction function incorrectly as the only way I can get a correction to post is to use the "go advanced" box.

_Second separate correction:  I now can go to the _comments and suggestions section but not the start of this thread._


----------



## cuchuflete

sammie4 said:
			
		

> Right now I can't go back past my correction.  I can go forward but not back.
> 
> Another correction;_ I am possibly using the correction function incorrectly as the only way I can get a correction to post is to use the "go advanced" box._



Hi Sammie,

I have similar problems at times.  Here's what I do to make them go away:

In the upper right corner of the reply window where I'm typing is a square with A/A in it.  Click that and wait a moment.  It may restore all your cut/delete/paste functions.

The current version of forum software doesn't get along very well with some web browsers, so we have to do that.


----------



## Jana337

sammie4 said:
			
		

> Right now I can't go back past my correction.  I can go forward but not back.
> 
> Another correction;_ I am possibly using the correction function incorrectly as the only way I can get a correction to post is to use the "go advanced" box._


You should be able to edit your post right after hitting the Edit button. Go advanced is needed as long as you want to write a comment or explanation. 

Tell us please if the sofware won't let you do the editing unless you switch to the advanced mode.

Jana


----------



## sammie4

Just a post to correct for a test.   

_ Now I can't italicize and got the  as a response when I touched the Italicizing function. This was after trying the a/A function in the upper right corner. Now to see if it will post as a correction.

It posted the correction ok when it hit Save (the italicizer is back).   I'll hit a/A now and try to post.

3rd correction of this post:  I still can't go back past the correction.
_


----------



## emma42

I have lost one post.


----------



## cuchuflete

emma42 said:
			
		

> I have lost one post.



Is that like the remark in The Importance of Being Earnest about losing one's parents?

About 8 AM US eastern time this morning, there was what the burrocrats would call "a computational incident".  The server software got into a dispute with the forum software, and the server shut down.  It was a crash.   I too lost a post.
When the server crashes, some, not all posts in the act of being submitted go to a special nook in cyberspace.  It is rumored that they play pinochle or scrabble for eternity, but are not recoverable by mere mortals.  

The lesson in all of this is that it is imprudent to be pressing the "Submit" button at the precise moment that a server crash  occurs.


----------

